# Footjoy Myjoy Icon Golf Shoes



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 26, 2012)

The nearest and dearest bought me these beauties as an anniversary present in December 2011, whilst I wanted to keep them in the box over the winter, the N&D persuaded me that I should wear them straight away, good call my lovely!!  After about 50 rounds in all weathers they still look as if they are straight out of the box, I went for black mock croc with patent leather tips and heels, they clean and polish beautifully.  On the course they are superbly comfortable, completely waterproof and are stable to play in.  Whilst they are expensive they are a very well made shoe and perform in every department, a 5* shoe for me, now all I have to do is finalise the design of my next pair!!


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad you like them.

I got a voucher from the Mag and decided i would get myself a black and white wingtip pair. They are comfy and look nice but about as waterproof as a teebag.

I wore mine at Crail the other week and that was the first time they had to deal with any sort of water. Fail, only a light drizzle but my feet got soaked.

if i had paid for them they would have gone straight back, but will just keep them for dry days, if we ever get one again.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 26, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Glad you like them.

I got a voucher from the Mag and decided i would get myself a black and white wingtip pair. They are comfy and look nice but about as waterproof as a teebag.

I wore mine at Crail the other week and that was the first time they had to deal with any sort of water. Fail, only a light drizzle but my feet got soaked.

if i had paid for them they would have gone straight back, but will just keep them for dry days, if we ever get one again.
		
Click to expand...


Are you sure your colostomy bag hadn't burst and ran down into your shoes????


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 26, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Are you sure your colostomy bag hadn't burst and ran down into your shoes????






Click to expand...

Charming, i can see you getting blackballed at WG


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 26, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Glad you like them.

I got a voucher from the Mag and decided i would get myself a black and white wingtip pair. They are comfy and look nice but about as waterproof as a teebag.

I wore mine at Crail the other week and that was the first time they had to deal with any sort of water. Fail, only a light drizzle but my feet got soaked.

if i had paid for them they would have gone straight back, but will just keep them for dry days, if we ever get one again.
		
Click to expand...

Voucher or not surely if they are defective Footjoy should replace them.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 26, 2012)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Voucher or not surely if they are defective Footjoy should replace them.
		
Click to expand...

No doubt they would after sending the shoes off to them. I've had shoes sent back before and they turned around and said they had been worn excessively, what ever that means. a year is a year not can't be worn more than once a week for a year imo.


----------



## palindromicbob (Sep 26, 2012)

How do they compare to mass produced normal footjoys. Something in my head tells me the workmanship on myjoys should exceed that of the standard shoes due to being one offs.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 26, 2012)

they look ok imo, slightly better than the normal dryjoy, but they should be for what they charge. though i do think the Ecco are better made, with better quility leather.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 27, 2012)

palindromicbob said:



			How do they compare to mass produced normal footjoys. Something in my head tells me the workmanship on myjoys should exceed that of the standard shoes due to being one offs.
		
Click to expand...

I can only speak about my own pair (first ones i've had) they are leather lined and seem really robust with a good foot bed, I clean them after every use and they therefore are wearing exceptionally well.


----------



## CMAC (Sep 27, 2012)

Had 3 faulty or I'll fitting pairs this last year, FJ quality has dropped considerably, it's as if someone else is manufacturing them now and putting the fJ stamp on them. Ecco seem to be getting the better reviews these days and will be my next purchase after using FJ for over 25 years!!

*edit* sorry wasn't the my joys, it was dry joys and icon


----------

